# هل بحيره النار والكبريت رمزية ام حقيقة



## الحقيقة والحق (30 أكتوبر 2016)

*في القيامه سيقام الاجسام والارواح فهل العذاب الابدي سيكون فعليا في بحيره نار وكبريت ام هي تعبير رمزي ؟

فالشيطان كائن ملائكي غير ملموس فكيف سيتعذب هو وملائكتة بالنار ان كانت فعليه ان كان سيلقي في جنهم مع الخطاه ؟

*


----------



## Maran+atha (30 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا كثير للسؤال
اخى الحبيب الحقيقة والحق

مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس في مرقس 1: 23-26
+ وكان في مجمعهم رجل به روح نجس فصرخ
+ قائلا: «اه! ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري!
 اتيت لتهلكنا! انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله!» 
+ فانتهره يسوع قائلا: «اخرس واخرج منه!»
+ فصرعه الروح النجس وصاح بصوت عظيم وخرج منه.

هنا إعلان أن الرب يسوع له القدرة والسلطان أن يهلك الشيطان.

فالذي الأبدى هو عذاب للروح والجسد.
فالنار التى فى الجحيم لا تنور فهو ظلام ولكنها تعذب الروح والجسد 
بالتالى النار التى فى الجحيم سوف تعذب أرواح الشياطين أيضا. 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 أكتوبر 2016)

الجحيم او النار الأبدية او بحيرة الكبريت اى كان المسمى هى حقيقية وليست رمزية ولكنها أيضاً ليست مادية . 
لأن لا وجود للمادة فى الأبدية فالأجساد الفاسدة المائتة تزول ويقوم الأنسان فى غير فساد بجسد غير قابل للمرض او الموت او الفناء ..
فمعظم الأباء فسروها على أساس انها حالة بعد عن الله ..


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2016)

*أولاً *لنا أن نعرف أنه حينما نسمع عن السماء أو الفردوس أو الجحيم  في الكتاب المقدس أو في تعاليم الآباء والكنيسة عموماً، ينبغي أن لا يأتي  في أذهاننا المعنى الحرفي والمادي للكلمات، لأن هذه الكلمات إنما هي صورة  لتقريب المفاهيم لأذهاننا فقط، لكنها محفوظة ليوم استعلان مجد شخص ربنا يسوع في مجيئه الأخير على السحاب حسب وعده.

    فإيماننا الصحيح ليس هو إيمان العامة من الناس الذين  حينما يسمعون كلمات الوحي المقدس عن السماء من فوق والأرض من تحت والهاوية  تحت الأرض، يظنون أن أرواح الناس تصعد للسماء كمكان مادي نتصوره بخيالنا  الخاص ونعتبره فوق السماء التي نراها أو فوق النجوم والكواكب الأخرى،  وأيضاً اعتقاد العامة عن أن الأرواح والنفوس التي أخطأت وبعيدة عن الله  وجدفت عليه أو عاشوا في الشر والفساد، تنزل إلى حفرة مظلمة عميقة تحت الأرض  يتعذبوا ويحرقوا بالنار وتلتف حولهم الحشرات والثعابين ويُحبسوا فيها،  لأنه لا يوجد شيء أسمه جحيم خلقه الله في سفر التكوين، بل وكلمة القبر التي  تُعبَّر عن الجحيم أحياناً ما هي إلا  تعبير عن النفي بعيداً عن الله وهذا هو الهاوية، والهاوية هي الجحيم، أي هو  معنى تصويري لتقريب الصورة أو المعنى لأذهاننا، لأن القبر كقبر يُدفن فيه  الناس فعلياً في الأرض ليس هو هاوية ولا جحيم ولا مكان عذاب حرفي، إنما  المعنى في الكتاب المقدس حينما يتحدث هكذا ما هو إلا معنى تعبيري أو تصوري  عن حالة الإنسان الخاطئ أو الشرير، ومستحيل أن يُأخذ المعنى الحرفي  للكلام كما هو في ذاته.


    وبالطبع ليس معنى كلامي أنه لا يوجد مكان ما بشكل ما سيكون مكان  للأشرار، إنما أنا أقصد أنه *لا نقدر أن نحدد الأمكنة أو نتصور شكلها في  كمال حقيقتها ونوصفها كأننا نعلمها ونعرفها!!!*
   وحينما نقول  أن السماء من فوق في التعبير المسيحي الصحيح، أي نقصد مكان السمو والرفعة،  مكان الراحة والعزاء والسلام، لأن السماء التي نقصدها ليست من فوق ولا في  أي بعد من أبعاد الزمن أو الحياة المادية المنظورة، بل كلمة (فوق) تعني  ما يعلو على إدراك الحواس الجسدانية الإنسانية.

   عموماً كل تشبيهات الكتاب المقدس هي تشبيهات لكي  تقرب الصورة للإنسان، لأن كل ما في الكتاب المقدس هو حقائق تعلو على كل  حواس البشر وإدراكاتهم وإمكانياتهم العقلية من المستحيل أن تُكتب في كمال  حقيقتها لأننا لم نراها ونزورها بأنفسنا، بل يُكتب كتشبيهات وتصورات لتقريب الصورة للناس، والروح القدس  يعلن في القلب برؤية داخلية الحقائق الإلهية ويقبلها الإنسان بسهولة وبساطة  الإيمان ولا يقدر – بل من المستحيل – أن يُعبَّر عنها بشكل كلمات مادية في  كمال حقيقتها المطلقة، بل يصورها بصور مادية لتقريب المعنى فقط ..
___________________

 

*الجحيم*: Hell – hades - ᾅδης 
لا ترد هذه  الكلمة في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس (ترجمة فانديك) إلا مرة واحدة في  العهد الجديد في قول الرب لبطرس على إعلانه الصريح بأنه هو "المسيح ابن  الله الحي"، أنه سيبني على صخرة هذا الإيمان كنيسته، [ وأبواب الجحيم πύλαι ᾅδου لن تقوى عليها ] (متى 16: 15 – 18). وأبواب الجحيم هنا المقصود بها كل قوات الشر مجتمعة معاً بكل قوتها وجبروتها، وهي تصور الجحيم كمدينة حصينة قوية ذات أبواب ضخمة مرعبة، وهي تُظهر أمام ذهننا صورة القوى الشيطانية وحصنها المنيع، وهذه المملكة أو مدينة الجحيم  تقاوم الكنيسة التي أسسها المسيح الرب بكل قواتها الشريرة لتُسقطها من  رتبتها، ولكنه - الرب بنفسه - يحفظها في سرّ الإيمان الحي، ولأنه هو صخرتها  الحقيقية المؤسسة عليه لذلك فمهما ما كانت قوات الجحيم  لن تقوى عليها أو تستطيع أن تمسها طالما كل من فيها متمسك بإيمانها الحي،  كما هو مكتوب: [ لأن كل من وُلِدَ من الله يغلب العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة  التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يوحنا 5: 4).


وكلمة "*جحيم*" هي ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ᾅδης،  وتُنطق [هادز – hades] ويتكرر ذكرها في العهد الجديد باليونانية حوالي  11 مرة. وتُترجم في سائر هذه المواضع بكلمة "الهاوية". والكلمة عموماً تعني  [أرض غير مرئية – مملكة الظلام] وكانت تُعتبر – كما سنرى في باقي الشرح –  أن جميع أرواح الموتى، قبل إتمام الفداء، تنزل إليه دون الإشارة إلى  خصائصهم الأخلاقية. 
وقد جاءت الترجمة الكاثوليكية في جميع مواضعها بكلمة "الجحيم"، ويُقابلها في العبرية كلمة [شيئول שְׁאוֹל]  التي تُذكر حوالي 65 مرة في العهد القديم، وهي عادة تُربط بكلمات عبرية  أخرى تدل على الموت والقبر والمكان المظلم الذي يسكنه الأموات ولا يُذكر  فيه الله، وهو يعتبر مكان غامض مُظلم وخَربْ عبارة عن هوة عظيمة لا قرار  لهُ، يُطرح فيه الموتى مقطوعين خارج فاعليات التاريخ في عزلة تامة عن الله  مطروحين منه ومفصولين عنه، وتُترجم هذه الكلمة (شاؤول) وتم اشتقاقها في  العربية إلى "*الهاوية*". وعادة لا تُشير الكلمة فقط للموت الجسدي  والإنطراح في الموت في معزل عن الله، بل تُشير ايضاً لانتهاء العلاقة  الحياتية للإنسان مع يهوه الرب المُخلِّص الذي هو حياة النفس.ونجد أن الكلمة تتخذ معاني مختلفة كثيره وتمتد، من مجرد مكان انتظار خلاص يهوه للأبرار الذين يدخلون الجحيم  منتظرين الخلاص متوقعينه، ليمتد المعنى ليشمل أنه يضم الأشرار والصالحين،  والبعض شرح المكان على أساس الاعتقاد أنه مكان لعقاب الأشرار، أما في مثل  الغني ولعازر [ فرفع عينيه في الهاوية وهو في العذاب ورأى إبراهيم من بعيد  ولعازر في حضنه ] (لوقا 16: 23)، وفي الليتورجية القبطية وفي قداس القديس  باسيليوس الكبير: [ نزل (المسيح الرب) إلى الجحيم  من قِبَل الصليب ]، أي بواسطة الصليب بموته عليه، ليُخرج الرب منه كل  الذين رقدوا على رجاء مجيء المسيا المُخلِّص، منذ آدم إلى يوم الصليب. وكان  الجحيم في العهد القديم هو مكان انتظار  نفوس الموتى، أما الآن فهو مكان انتظار نفوس الأشرار فقط، كما أن فردوس  النعيم هو مكان انتظار نفوس الأبرار.

​

*جهنم *– *جحيم *– *geenna*– *γέεννα*– *הנם *– *Hinnom*
يقول الأب صفرونيوس من آباء القرن السادس:[ ولأنه لا يوجد نص واضح في الأسفار المقدسة يُصرح بأن الله خلق الجحيم، استطعنا أن نُدرك من تعليم الكنيسة الجامعة أن الرب نزل إلى الجحيم عندما صُلب لكي يبدد ما جَّمعه الإنسان لنفسه، ولكي يرد هؤلاء الذين كانوا أسرى لعنة الموت إلى الحياة ويُدخلهم إلى الفردوس.

وحتى عندما نسمع عن  الفردوس، فإن الفردوس ليس مكاناً خلقه الله؛ لأنه لا يوجد في النظام الكوني  في الأيام الستة الأولى، مكان اسمه الفردوس، ولا يجب أن يختلط هذا بما  دونه سفر الخليقة الأولى عن "جنة عدن"؛ لأنها مكان خلق آدم الأول، أمَّا  الفردوس فقد سمعنا به لأول مرة من فم الرب يسوع عندما بشَّر اللص اليمين،  وقال له: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" مؤكداً أن لعنة الموت سوف تباد  بقوته، وانه سوف يحمل معه اللص، أي نفسه الإنسانية إلى راحة وعزاء وسلام في  الكون؛ لأنه سيرد له الحياة، وسوف يكون في انتظاره عندما يموت؛ لأن الرب  يسوع مات قبل اللص، ولأنه (أي اللص الذي آمن) مثل الملائكة والقوات  السمائية سوف يجد نفسه مع ابن الله في تسبيح وتمجيد مع القوات السماوية،  وهو ما يُسمى (عند العامة) "السماء"، أي السماء من فوق. وهي ليست من  فوق ولا في أي بُعد من أبعاد الحياة المادية المنظورة، بل "فوق" تعني ما  يعلو على إدراك الحواس الجسدانية؛ لأننا عندما نسمع الرب يقول: "المولود  من فوق..." (يوحنا 3: 3)، فهو لا يقصد مكاناً يعلو على الأرض، بل كما ذكر  نفس الإنجيل "من الله".

ومع أننا نحتاج إلى  أن نُذكَّر عامة الناس بهذه الحقائق، إلا أنه يجب أن نترك السُّذج حسب  تصوراتهم حتى لا يفقدوا سلامهم المبني على تصورات عقلية ليس لها وجود في  التعليم المستقيم. ولذلك يجب نقل هؤلاء تدريجياً من تصوُّر الأبعاد  المنظورة إلى تصوُّر بلا أبعاد، وهذا يُمكن بواسطة التعليم الذي ينقل فكر  الإنسان إلى ما هو فوق، أي ما يعلو على الحواس. 

أكرر ما سبق وذكرته،  إننا لا نؤمن بأن الله خلق مكاناً لتعذيب البشر؛ لأنه لا يوجد نص واحد في  كل الأسفار يدعونا إلى هذا الاعتقاد الذي لا يتفق مع صلاح الله، ولا مع ما  يتصوَّره العامة من الناس عن عدل الله الذي خلق مكاناً لراحة المؤمنين،  وسجناً لعذاب الأشرار؛ لأن هذا تصوُّر مادي مبني على ما تعرفه المدن  والحضارة التي لا تضع في اعتبارها أن القصر والسجن لا يعبَّران بالمرة عن  عدل الله، وأن القاضي والقانون والسجان لا ينطبق على السماء، إنما هو  تصوُّر أرضي لا يخدم بشارة الإنجيل .

وحتى عندما نسمع في  سفر الرؤيا عن بحيرة النار والكبريت (رؤيا 19: 20)، وغيرها من صور مادية،  فلأننا نعرف أن الشيطان ذو طبيعة روحانية مظلمة لا تؤثر فيها النار  المادية، أي تلك التي تشتعل في الأشياء وتحرق ما هو منظور، فلذلك السبب –  أي للقوات الشريرة طبيعة غير مادية – فرض علينا الإيمان بطبيعة الشيطان أن  نقول إنها استعارة وتشبية يُقرَّب لنا حقيقة حالة القوات الشريرة والأشرار  عندما يبتعدون عن الله.

وعندما تذكر  الأناجيل "جهنم"، فإنها تؤكد لنا أن ذلك هو تصوُّر قلب الإنسان الفاسد  بشهوات وغرور الخطية؛ لأنه بسبب التعدي، وبسبب الابتعاد عن الشركة، أظلَّم  فيه الإدراك الروحي وصار يتصور الله كما يتصور القساة والعتاة من البشر،  ولكن الله غير ذلك؛ لأن الإنسان الذي يُفسد حياته يضع نفسه بعيداً عن صلاح  الله ولا يرى إلاَّ الظلمة والشرّ الذي فيه، أمَّا نحن الذين استنارت  قلوبنا بنور الإنجيل ، فإننا "سنراه كما هو" (1يوحنا 3: 2). وعندما نراه،  سوف نرى مجده، ونتغير إلى ذات صورة الابن المجيدة.

من هذا نعرف أن رؤية  الأبرار بنور المحبة، ليست مثل رؤية الأشرار بظلمة الخطية. *أمَّا كيف يبقى  الأشرار مثل "النفاية" بعيداً عن السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة، فهذا  ما لا نعرفه (على وجه الدقة)؛ لأنه لم يحدث بعد*، ولأنه محفوظ لنا في يسوع  المسيح ربنا.
*
لكننا يجب أن نُدرك  أنه يوجد يوم للدينونة، وأن الأبرار لهم ميراث الملكوت، والأشرار لهم "الظلمة الخارجية" كما قال الرب. ولكن يجب أن نفهم هذه الأمور على قدر ما  تؤكده الأسفار المقدسة، وليس حسب إدراكنا البشري فقط .*

*أمَّا ما هو ضروري  لنا في هذه الأيام، فهو أن نحفظ الإيمان ونسلك حسب القداسة حاملين صليب  ربنا يسوع المسيح، وأن نسأل الروح القدس لكي ينير بصائرنا ونكشف ما في  قلوبنا للآباء الذين لهم خبرة وعرفوا أسرار الإنجيل* ]​عن رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس (تادرس)
المئوية الثانية في التوبة – عن كتاب التوبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب
الجزء الثاني ، مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية ؛ صفحة 29 – 31 فقرة 27 إلى 29​
 _______________________________​

المراجع:
1 – التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس
2 – معجم المصطلحات الكنسية – الجزء الأول (أ – ج) – الطبعة الأولى سبتمبر 2001
3 – معجم ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس – إعداد المستشار: نجيب وهبه
4 – معجم أسماء الأعلام في الكتاب المقدس – الطبعة الأولى ديسمبر 2006 – سعيد مرقص
5 – القاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد (يوناني عربي)  - الطبعة الأولى 2007 – فيرلين د. فيربروج
6 – القاموس الموسوعي للعهد القديم (عبري عربي) – المجلد 1 – الطبعة الأولى 2009
7 – التوبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب – المئوية الثانية في التوبة للأب صفرونيوس – مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية​


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2016)

** مجرد إضافة من موضوع سبق وكتبته في المنتدى **​


*نار جهنم*: وهي أتت من العبرية (جيهنوم) وهذه اللفظة أتت مشتقه من وادي ابن هنوم: [ وهو أوقد في وادي ابن هنوم وأحرق بنيه بالنار حسب رجاسات الأمم الذين طردهم الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل، وعبر بنيه في النار في وادي ابن هنوم وعاف وتفاءل وسحر واستخدم جاناً وتابعة وأكثر عمل الشر في عيني الرب لإغاظته ] ( 2أخبار الأيام 28: 3؛ 33: 6)
 

وهو   وادي عميق ضيق يقع خارج أورشليم في جنوب المدينة، وكانت تُقدم فيه     محرقات بشرية إكراماً لمولك التمثال الذي كان يعتبروه إله عظيم عند الأمم،     وقد فعل اليهود أنفسهم في القديم مثل هذا الفعل المُشين على مثال   الوثنيون   الذي حذرهم الله من أفعالهم الذي يمقتها بشدة، وتمثال مولك الذي   كان   موجوداً في هذا الوادي عبارة عن تمثال نُحاسي مجوف يُجري إيقاد   النار   بداخله حتى يحمى لدرجة الاحمرار، ثم يقدم الآباء أبناءهم تقدمة   للإله مولك   فيضع الكهنة الوثنيون الأطفال الصغار على يدي التمثال المحمية   بالنار مع   عمل أصوات طبول وأصوات صراخ الكهنة أو أناشيد عبادتهم  الوثنية  للتغطية على   صوت صراخ الأطفال الذين تشويهم نار ذراعي الإله  مولك بصورة  بشعة غير آدمية   تقشعر لها الأبدان. وهكذا نرى صورة من عبودية  الإنسان  للشيطان، وماذا  يفعل  حينما يفقد إنسانيته. ولذلك أمر الملك  يوشيا بهدم  المكان وتشويهه  تماماً  وطمس ملامحه " لكي لا يُعَبَّر أحد  ابنه أو ابنته  في النار لمولك "  (أنظر  ملوك الثاني 23)، وقد أصبح المكان  بعد ذلك،  المكان العام المرفوض  من  المدينة وفيه كانت تُلقى أجساد  المجرمين بعد  إعدامهم، وجثث الحيوانات،   وجميع أنواع القاذورات التي يرعى  فيها الدود  وتشتعل فيها النار. وبسبب  عمقه  وضيقه والنار والدخان  المتصاعد منه، صار  رمزاً لمكان عقاب الأشرار في   المستقبل. وحيث أن النار  كانت تُميز المكان  لذلك دُعي نار جيهنوم، ومنها   جاءت كلمة نار جهنم  كتحريف لنطق الكلمة  ونقلها من زمان لآخر...
وينبغي أن نُميز ما بين جيهنوم (جهنم) وبين الجحيم Hades،     فكلمة الجحيم لم تُستعمل قط كمكان للعقاب، بل كمكان لانتظار أرواح    الموتى،  ولذلك فإن المسيح الرب القدوس بعد ما سلم روحه على الصليب قام    بإخراج  القديسين الذين رقدوا على رجاء الخلاص وانتظرت أرواحهم في الجحيم    مجيء  المخلص.


**** هنــــــــــوم ****
(وادي) وهو قرب أورشليم، اسمه: غي بن هنوم (أي أرض بن  هنوم، يش 15 :8؛ 18  :16؛ 2ملوك 23 :10). غي بني هنوم (2أخبار 28 :3؛ 33 :6؛ ارميا 7  :31؛ 19 :6؛ 23  :25) أو: غي هنوم (يشوع 15 :8؛ 18 :16؛ نحميا 11 :30). 
من كان  هنوم هذا، ومن ابنه؟ قد يكون أحدَ الكنعانيين، لأن الوادي حمل اسمه  قبل أن  يحتلّ الاسرائيليون كنعان. يبدأ وادي هنوم عند نقطة الضهورة  الجنوبية حيث  كانت مدينة اليبوسيين. في هذا المكان يلتقي وادي قدرون (وادي  تيروفيون)  بوادي الربابة. يبدأ وادي الربابة غربي اورشليم قرب بركة محيلة  الحالية  (783م)، ويسير حول السفح الغربي والجنوبي لصهيون المسيحية، ويصل  إلى وادي  قدرون (615م). كان وادي هنوم منذ القديم مركز عبادة الاله مولك  الذي كان،  على ما يبدو، اله الجحيم. أحاز ومنسى أعطيا حياة جديدة لهذه  العبادة التي  تفرض ذبائح بشرية (2ملوك 16 :3؛ 21 :6؛ 2أخبار 28 :3؛ 33 :6). ومع  أن يوشيا نجّس  المكان (2ملوك 23 :10)، إلا أن عبادة مولك عادت إلى الظهور  بعد موته. راجع أرميا 7  :31؛ 32 :35.


----------

